# Allaitement



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

J'ai besoin de votre aide
J'accueille une petite fille depuis mi septembre
12 semaines en début d'accueil
Elle a aujourd'hui 7 mois

Bébé allaitté
Refusant totalement les biberons avec ses parents
Jusqu'à présent lait maternelle au biberon avec moi en journée tous ce passait bien
Mais voilà maman a de moins en moins de lait
On essaie de passer au lait en boîte depuis plusieurs mois
1er lait fut un échec Galia
2eme lait échec également
Elle les refuse et vomit

La pédiatre pense à une intolérance au protéines de lait

Donc on passe au lait de riz
Au départ ça allait à peu près bien et maintenant elle le refuse également

Elle tète matin et soir un peu moins de 10 minutes à chaque fois et un peu la nuit
En journée
1 biberon de 120 ml le midi et idem au goûter
À midi j'arrive à lui donner 50 gr de légumes et 30 gr de compote grand max

Les quantités sont trop minime d'après moi tant en terme de lait que de diversification alimentaire

Auriez-vous connaissance d'un lait qui pourrait faire l'affaire car là nous sommes un peu en manque d'inspiration

Merci par avance à vous les filles


----------



## kikine (5 Janvier 2023)

bonjour

ben faut voir avec le pédiatre lui seul pourra savoir


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour , oui il faut un avis médical, c'est le mieux.
La petit que j'ai en accueil actuellement, 8 mois aujourd'hui, ne veut plus du tout de lait.
On compense par des laitages.


----------



## Petuche (5 Janvier 2023)

J'ai eu un petit accueilli qui a eu le même problème .. il était au lait maternel et quand la maman  n'a plus eu assez de lait, le petit refusait tous les autres lait et ne digerait pas. Les PE sont passés au lait de chèvre artificiel,  et tout à été super. Il a accepté et le digérait très bien. ..


----------



## zelande (5 Janvier 2023)

Du lait végétal, il y en a de plein de sortes, du lait de chèvre, en poudre, pour bébé 
Mais il faut l'avis du pédiatre
Peut être que cette enfant ne veut plus de biberon ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour

J ai eu aussi un petit loulou allaité avec une intolérance aux protéines de lait de vache , au début le pédiatre a dit lait de riz euh c est juste horrible a boire ce truc loulou en a jamais voulu , le pédiatre a conseiller lait de chèvre et la impeccable


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Je ne pense pas quelle ne veuille plus de biberon car quand c'est le lait de maman elle me le siffle en 5 minutes 

Le lait de chèvre est une bonne piste

Le rdv avec le pédiatre est prévu dans 2 semaines mais d'ici là si on aimerait bien trouver une solution


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Les parents ont commandé un autre lait de riz mais lorsqu'ils ont ouvert la boîte l'odeur était à 🤮 😂😂😂


----------



## Sandrine2572 (5 Janvier 2023)

Assmatzam vous avez goûter le lait de riz ? Par curiosité a l époque je l ai fait 🤢et j ai tout de suite compris pourquoi petit loulou en voulait pas


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Non pas gouter ça m'écœure rien qu'à l'odeur et la texture gluante et ça colle


----------



## fanny35 (5 Janvier 2023)

Le pédiatre devrait leur conseiller un autre lait, il en existe de toutes sortes (sans lactose, anti rgo, pour les allergies aux protéines du lait de vache, etc...)


----------



## Griselda (5 Janvier 2023)

C'est le pédiatre qui doit être alerté et rapidement.
Le lait de chèvre peut convenir (il faut essayer).
Attention avec le lait végétal: ce n'est pas veritablement un "lait" car il ne contient pas les proteines et le calcium du lait, c'est un jus végétal, ce n'est pas tout à fait pareil.
Quoi qu'il arrive et surtout parce qu'il y a vomissement après le lait maternisé c'est bien le pédiatre qui pourra guider au mieux pour diversifier un peu plus et qu'il n'y ait pas de carence. On peut compenser avec des laitages, mais encore faut il savoir lesquels pour qu'ils soient tolérés par bébé.


----------



## Caro52 (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour : avez vous essayé les yaourts ? Est ce que sa courbe de poids est bonne ? Pour les protéines il y a de la viande dans le pot de légumes ?


----------



## assmatzam (6 Janvier 2023)

@Caro52 les yaourts sont à base de lait de vache donc non impossible

Cette petite ne mange que du fait maison pas de pot et non la maman n'a pas encore commencé à intégrer les protéines


----------



## Chippie (8 Janvier 2023)

Même problème on est passé au lait de chèvre et ça allait beaucoup mieux


----------



## Chippie (8 Janvier 2023)

les yaourts idem au lait de chèvre, il y a aussi le lait de soja à voir s'il aime


----------



## Chippie (8 Janvier 2023)

Ou encore le lait de coco


----------



## Chippie (8 Janvier 2023)

Et fromage de chèvre


----------

